# GTK30 question



## troberts (Feb 27, 2011)

I updated my ports collection and noticed GTK30 was included. When I did a psearch for it no results were returned. I found it in the x11-toolkits section and when I opened its Makefile it appears to be pointing to GTK20. Is GTK30 still not ready or are the maintainers in the process of setting things up and they are pointing everything to the prior version until they are ready to go "live"? Will there be an announcement when GTK30 is ready to install?


----------

